# Europa League Tips from Kings Of Odds



## KingsOfOdds (Feb 27, 2014)

*Update for Today (Thursday) at Kings Of Odds*

Tip released by "* Greekbanker23* ", Tipster Team member:

Soccer » Europe » Europa League » Salzburg - Ajax
Over/Under, 2nd Half
*Over 1.5 1.8,* Bet365 (19:00)

Tip released by " *Crazybettor* ", Tipster in Trial:

Soccer » Europe » Europa League » Genk - Anzhi
Asian Handicap, Full Time
*Anzhi +0.5 1.90*, Pinnacle (21:05)

Good luck!

For today until 16:00 CET there were released 15 premium 
tips by 3 Tipster Team members and 2 Tipsters in trial.
The above tips are randomly chosen from all the premium tips.
---------------

_Are you a good and serious handicapper? 
Come and join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds. 
Details through our "Contact" webpage!_
---------------


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Mar 13, 2014)

*Update for Today (Thursday) at Kings Of Odds*

Tip released by " *Redeleven-8 *", Tipster Team member:

Soccer » Europe » Europa League » Tottenham - Benfica
Bet Type: 1X2
*Draw (X) 3.46*, Pinnacle (21:00 CET)

Good luck!

For today until 15:30 CET there were released 6 premium 
tips by 2 Tipster Team members.
The above tip was randomly chosen from all the premium tips.
-------------

How you can see every tipsters' detailed results/stats?
Go to the "*Tipsters*" webpage.
Here you have all tipsters' profile information.
Inside each tipster profile you will see 2 big
image-links: 

One called "*Forum Stats*" - this one
leads inside our private forum to the respective
tipsters's all posted tips and results, all with the
original timestamps.

One called "*Table view Stats*" - this one
leads to the table view stats and overall stats of
the respective tipster, made in a "once glance
view all" style, which is containing all the tips from 
the private forum.
---------------

_Are you a good and serious sports-bettor? 
Join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds!
Details through our "Contact" webpage._


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Apr 24, 2014)

*Update for Today (Thursday) at Kings Of Odds*

Premium tip by " *BetBrain* ", Special StatusTipster:

Soccer » Europe » Europa League » Benfica - Juventus
Bet Type: Over/Under
*UNDER 2 2.04*, Pinnacle (21:05 CET)

Good luck!
--------------- 

Did you know?

- All subscription memberships to the Tipster Team's tipsters
are fully guaranteed. Details on the "Membership" webpage.
- To see the tips/results for any day, go to the "Tipsters"
webpage and click on the "Day to Day Forum Stats" button.
- To see the tips/results for a certain tipster, go to the "Tipsters"
webpage and inside the respective tipster's profile click either
on the "Forum Stats" button or on the "Table View Stats" button.
--------------- 

_Are you a good and serious sports-bettor? 
Join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds, have you own 
sports-tipping business!
Details through our "Contact" webpage._


----------



## KingsOfOdds (May 1, 2014)

*Update for Today (Thursday) at Kings Of Odds*

Free tip by " *The BetBrain* ", Special Status tipster:

Soccer » Europe » Europa League » Valencia - Sevilla 
Bet Type: Over/Under
*OVER 2.75 1.91*, Pinnacle (21:05 CET)

Good luck!
--------------- 

Yesterday at Kings of Odds:
The BetBrain (Special Status tipster):

Soccer » Czech Republic » Pohar Ceske posty » Sparta Prague - Jablonec
Asian Handicap
12 u: Sparta Prague -2 2.20 = 4-0, WON 14.4 u

Soccer » Europe » Champions League » Chelsea - Atl. Madrid
Asian Handicap
12 u: Chelsea -0.25 2.04 = 1-3, LOST 12 u

--------------- ---------------

We pity all those who are not subscribed for Tomas. 

He's a well proven solid tipster in the 4 months of our site's 
existence. You are not interested in volleyball, and that's why
you are not signing up? What a foolish thing... 
If you are a real bettor looking at this as a business, you won't
care what sports are the tips on, if you are making a nice profit!

Just look at Tomas' stats and results going to his profile's stats
buttons (in the "Tipsters" webpage) and think about what you're
losing out on...
--------------- ---------------

_Are you a good and serious sports-bettor? 
Join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds, have you own 
sports-tipping business!
Details through our "Contact" webpage._


----------

